# OC inlet



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Anyone been doing some fishing in the oc inlet or local piers? Any bluefish action or anything? Might have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

wondering the same thing


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

peteriscool said:


> Just tie on a bucktail and put on a gulp and your good to go.


Wait a second. I thought you don't know how to catch a flounder using bucktails? LOL!!


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

TunaFish said:


> Wait a second. I thought you don't know how to catch a flounder using bucktails? LOL!!


These are fake or scam profiles being made. I've found several from The United Arab Emirates, India and this one and reported them. This didn't happen on the old site. These people aren't just making fake profiles and trying to blend in for no particular reason.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think that that person in particular is a scam, I think they're probably a young kid. However I know what you mean about the others. The ones talking about surf boards and where to move to... the ones I feel are the scams start a conversation then don't participate in it anymore.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> Wait a second. I thought you don't know how to catch a flounder using bucktails? LOL!!


wish i knew how to catch those flatties 😉


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Tom, how the heck are you? Hey, I caught my PB last year.

Benji & brob757, I thought something was fishy because that dude's account and all of his posts/threads have been deleted.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Still around Peter . i dont get to the salt much these days but stiff fishing . how have you been ? congrats on your PB


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Pretty good Tom. I try to hit the ocean ( DE and OC ) few times a year, but I fish mostly in the Bay these days at least once a week.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Hello everybody, I just wanted to clear things up. Just thought you should know that I am not a scam. I actually got kicked out for spamming, but apparently it was a mistake because the people running the website apologized. I guess I was just asking and answering to many questions. And for the question about how I didn't know how to catch flounder on the bucktail, I had just learned and I was quoting someone else who helped me learn how to catch them on this website. I am a teen and I was just trying to help someone else who needed it. I am sorry if I came off bad to you guys! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

peteriscool said:


> Hello everybody, I just wanted to clear things up. Just thought you should know that I am not a scam. I actually got kicked out for spamming, but apparently it was a mistake because the people running the website apologized. I guess I was just asking and answering to many questions. And for the question about how I didn't know how to catch flounder on the bucktail, I had just learned and I was quoting someone else who helped me learn how to catch them on this website. I am a teen and I was just trying to help someone else who needed it. I am sorry if I came off bad to you guys! Thanks for all your help!


Welcome back then! A word of advice for these fishing forums. Many of us are older guys, and not into the same things you younger folks are doing. Nothing wrong with asking questions to learn, but keep them on the topic we all share, which is fishing. 

I had read some of the posts that had been deleted too, and they made no sense for this forum, or any fishing forum. It was obvious they were fishing for something, but it wasn't what we fish for! I reported one of them too. 

I recently gave an answer to a young man for a question that he asked on another forum, and he in turn invited me to play an online game called thug life or something like that. Not my thing, probably not what many here would be interested in either. 

So, keep your questions on the subject matter and most folks will be glad to provide you with answers and guidance.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Thank you very much, I am just trying to expand my fishing knowledge and learn new things. Sorry! Just so you know I am not one of those kids who play video games. I don't even want to! 90% of my time is spent outside playing basketball or fishing. I am a die hard fisher and thats how I spend most of my time. But to get back on topic, I will keep my questions on the subject! Thank you a lot!


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Benji said:


> I don't think that that person in particular is a scam, I think they're probably a young kid. However I know what you mean about the others. The ones talking about surf boards and where to move to... the ones I feel are the scams start a conversation then don't participate in it anymore.





brob757 said:


> These are fake or scam profiles being made. I've found several from The United Arab Emirates, India and this one and reported them. This didn't happen on the old site. These people aren't just making fake profiles and trying to blend in for no particular reason.


Hey, just thought you should know I was asking questions about how to fish because thats what I like to do. Maybe you should *check your facts* before you go around randomly accusing people of being a scam. Just a bit of advice from just a person asking questions to learn more, not a United Arab Emirates scammer. Maybe I should just report you?


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

peteriscool said:


> Hey, just thought you should know I was asking questions about how to fish because thats what I like to do. Maybe you should *check your facts* before you go around randomly accusing people of being a scam. Just a bit of advice from just a person asking questions to learn more, not a United Arab Emirates scammer. Maybe I should just report you?


Go ahead and report me lol. Sorry I hurt your feelings. It looks awful suspicious when you come here and say "I have no idea what I'm doing" and then within hours start answering questions of people as if you are an expert on exactly what you were just claiming to not have a single clue about. And yes, there have been plenty of scam profiles asking about surfboards, skiing, moving to Virginia etc so yours appeared to fit right in. There's no way to verify anything online and many people, including myself have lost personal info because someone hacked something. There are people who pay to be on this site so I'm sure there is stored Credit Card info etc. So you bet any time I see someone with a brand new profile asking about Virginia mountains, surfboards on Maui, or saying they don't know a thing about something and then within hours answering questions as if they've done that same thing for years, I'm reporting it. Obviously the Administrators thought the same as well or wouldn't have deleted it.

So, maybe it's up to you to not look so suspicious or to possibly word your responses to say "hey so and so told me this just a little bit ago". Sorry you got mixed up in the confusion and I hope this site will help you be a better fisherman.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Yeah sorry about that, I wasn't gonna actually report you by the way, I wouldn't do that. Also I'm sorry for going off on you about checking your facts you were just being careful and that's cool. (I'm not usually like that) All the other questions I answered I actually knew the answer to. It was just the flounder question. And the reason the Administrators deleted my account and all that was because I had an adblocker on that for some reason they said it masked my IP and the website didn't know what it was so they kicked me out. It had nothing to do with me and my questions. The administrators actually emailed me to tell me that it was a mistake on their end and that I did nothing wrong. I understand what you thought was a scam and I will try to word my responses better. Just making this clear, but I promise you that I am not a scam! I hope you can believe me! Once again I am sorry for getting a little mad at you when you were just doing what was right. I hope that we can still answer each others questions and continue to learn more about fishing. I am so sorry for everything! I hope you have good luck fishing.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

peteriscool said:


> Yeah sorry about that, I wasn't gonna actually report you by the way, I wouldn't do that. Also I'm sorry for going off on you about checking your facts you were just being careful and that's cool. (I'm not usually like that) All the other questions I answered I actually knew the answer to. It was just the flounder question. And the reason the Administrators deleted my account and all that was because I had an adblocker on that for some reason they said it masked my IP and the website didn't know what it was so they kicked me out. It had nothing to do with me and my questions. The administrators actually emailed me to tell me that it was a mistake on their end and that I did nothing wrong. I understand what you thought was a scam and I will try to word my responses better. Just making this clear, but I promise you that I am not a scam! I hope you can believe me! Once again I am sorry for getting a little mad at you when you were just doing what was right. I hope that we can still answer each others questions and continue to learn more about fishing. I am so sorry for everything! I hope you have good luck fishing.


It's all good little brother. Welcome to the forum. Sorry about the confusion. Hope we can help you.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot man! Just a question, do you surf fish, because I don't know how and I would really like to learn! Thanks!


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

peteriscool said:


> Thanks a lot man! Just a question, do you surf fish, because I don't know how and I would really like to learn! Thanks!


I do yes. I am still figuring some things out myself. You can ask questions of us, private message us, and even look back in archives for some fantastic information. Here's a link to videos that have really helped me out. 






I had surf fished for years with no success at all until I watched this and started really digging in and asking questions of people on here. 


Search "reading the beach" or "the view from the beach" from user Rich Troxler on YouTube. Lots of great information.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Very cool! Thanks a lot!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

peteriscool said:


> And for the question about how I didn't know how to catch flounder on the bucktail, I had just learned and I was quoting someone else who helped me learn how to catch them on this website. I am a teen and I was just trying to help someone else who needed it.


Hey, I was the one who poked fun on your flounder response. I was just teasing you, so don't take it personally. You sound like a passionate young angler, so I have no issue with you asking questions.
Oh, BTW, using gulp is very common when targeting flounder. Also, try to add a strip of bait (croaker, blue, spot, sea robbin, ...) to the bucktail lwith or without the gulp. Jig it by bouncing the BT and reel slowly.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot for all your help! Do you think that a shiner on top of the gulp would be okay to do?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I personally don't fish with shiners, but I have seen others have success with it.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You can also use Pro-cure like Frank's red hot..... I put that shit on everything. Pro-cure is a must have for flatties. Any white strip of bait a gulp, or minnow / finger mullet, or all 3, and sum Pro-cure = sammich.. flounder luv sammiches.. if the baits to big for them to just inhale, they will hold on for a minute and then swallow. Most flounder bites feel like grass at first till you feel a twitch, then set the hook. I've nearly dragged small flounder out of the suds because the bait was too big to swallow but it wouldn't let go. They're greedy eaters.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Ok thanks a lot ill try the red hot! Never seen it done before, but ill give it a go! Thank you very much!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Lol. Not Red Hot.... Pro-Cure ..... its bait scent/attractant. 

There was a old add for the hot sauce, Frank's Red Hot, with a old lady that used the phrase "I put that shit on everything "... please use Pro-cure, not hot sauce.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Ha Ha! I thought you meant the hot sauce! But now its cleared up, I will try the pro-cure it sounds pretty awesome. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Look up a guy on Youtube named John Skinner, and watch his videos on how to fish a bucktail.
His underwater videos showing Flounder reacting to the rig is very educational/


----------

